# Sugar Free Honey?



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm stumped about something and had to come ask the "experts"...LOL.

In the diet section of the supermarket, I saw a jar of sugar free honey.  Isn't that an oxymoron? If it's sugar free it isn't honey -- is it???


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Basically Honey is ALL sugar. What a Rip!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I googled it. Seems to be more than 1 kind. Just honey-flavored artificially sweetened liquid products. Blech.

http://www.edietshop.com/onlinestore/item.asp?ITEM_ID=46
INGREDIENTS: 
Maltitol Syrup, Natural Honey Flavor, Caramel Color.

http://www.probstfarms.com/Front Door/Sugar Free Products/Honey/nh_honey.htm
Nature's Hollow sugar free diet Taste Like Honey, is made with a great tasting healthful natural sweetener called Xylitol.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Hummm...well then it's _not_ honey at all. How in the world can they call it that? If that isn't misleading! :flame:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The only truth in labeling law in the US at the present time is the nutrition label. 
There is no law saying they have to say on the front label there is no honey in the product or even where it comes from. Most of that honey in the super market is from China or Veit Nam. If you want real AMERICAN honey you need to buy it local or from a web site of a US bee keeper.

 Al


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

i love it sounds like ORGANIC HONEY thats a farce too.
There is no such thing as Organic Honey.
Most Honey Bees have a 5 mile range and there is no way you can tell where those bees fly or what they get nectar off of.
If your neighbor sprayed his yard with a chemical to control weeds, or ants or whatever and it got on a flower in his yard and your bee eats from that flower you have now contaminated your honey and its no longer ORGANIC under usda guidelines.
Funny what people will do to make a buck.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> If it's sugar free it isn't honey -- is it???


All honey is sugar-free to a diabetic.

Martin


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

The honey you buy in the little honey bears and such in the store has added sugar in them they go futher in the jars.There for they can process it cheaper and you pay the price for real honey . Read your labels on the honey in the grocery.Buy local.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, well bees would have to be pretty stupid to spend their lives working for something that is no good to them......

honey is a sugar....not safe for diabetics.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> All honey is sugar-free to a diabetic.
> 
> Martin


No, it isn't. It is just kinder to our systems than white sugar.

A while back KFC got into trouble with the government for not having any honey in their honey. Labeling something honey SPREAD is apparently OK, but if you call it honey it must be honey.


----------

